# Word 2010 tracked comments do not print



## kittiz (Jun 11, 2011)

Running Word 2010 on Win 7; I'm having a problem getting the ballooned comments to print along with my other tracked changes. I have tried by printing to Adobe PDF and by sending to a local printer with same results. Everything tracked shows up except for the balloons (I excluded formatting & that worked ok). The text body has the highlighted text for each comment... but no comment. On the screen in Word it is fine, just the print version is a problem.

I have the File-Print _Print markup_ selected.
I went into File-Options-Display and selected _Print Hidden Text_ and _Print background colors & images_...
In File-Options-Advanced I have selected _Allow fields containing tracked changes to update before printing_...

None of this seemed to resolve the problem -- anyone know what i may be missing?
TIA,


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Check out http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/w...tracked-changes-and-comments-HA001218974.aspx


----------

